# Camera tripod shoe WIP



## DTR (19 Sep 2015)

Morning all,

Here's a quick WIP from me. My camera tripod only came with one quick-release shoe, which SWMBO keeps pinching! :evil: So I thought I'd knock up a second one.

Of course, halfway through this project I discovered you can buy new shoes quite cheaply  But I'm committed now!

I don't have a milling machine, so here I'm milling the first edge flat with a flycutter. The aluminium I'm using is a random offcut that I inherited with the lathe:







Once the datum edges were milled, I marked out the rest with a scribing block on the surface plate. Then I hacksawed the block to the rough size and finished the remaining edges on the lathe:






Next I mounted it in the four jaw chuck to drill the centre hole:











Then counterbored the hole to take the screw:






Now to shape the dovetails. I doing this on my Cowells hand shaper:






One dovetail done:






And the finished block:







Today's job is to make the screw!


----------



## woodpig (19 Sep 2015)

Nice job so far!


----------



## DTR (19 Sep 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## DTR (19 Sep 2015)

A photo of the new next to the original:






And now the screw.... Turning some stock down to 1/4", then threading with a die:











Funny how millions of cameras across the globe still use an"obsolete" imperial thread. 

Parting off:






Next to cut the slot....


----------



## Harbo (19 Sep 2015)

Looking good - I like working with metals

Rod


----------



## woodpig (19 Sep 2015)

Have you any thoughts on the finish for it? Before I bought a compressor and sand blaster I used to give alloy parts a Matt finish by rubbing the item over a sheet of glass with grinding paste on it.


----------



## DTR (19 Sep 2015)

Thanks Rod!

I cut the screw slot on the shaper, but first I needed something to hold the screw with. I took one of the ally offcuts, and drilled and tapped it to take the screw:











Then I clamped it down to the shaper table, and shaped the slot











And here's the finished wotsit attached to SWMBO's camera


----------



## AndyT (19 Sep 2015)

That's a nice demo of how much more fun it is to make something rather than buy it!


----------



## DTR (19 Sep 2015)

woodpig":p7l91459 said:


> Have you any thoughts on the finish for it? Before I bought a compressor and sand blaster I used to give alloy parts a Matt finish by rubbing the item over a sheet of glass with grinding paste on it.



Sorry I didn't see your post earlier :? 

No I haven't really thought about the finish. A sandblasted finish (or similar) does look good, maybe I should think about it...


----------



## woodpig (19 Sep 2015)

I sand blast a lot of my stuff as it hides tooling marks etc. This is a Lathe tool holder straight out of the cabinet.


----------



## n0legs (19 Sep 2015)

:arrow: Dave, good job mate =D> 
:arrow: Woodpig, nice 8)


----------



## Mike.S (20 Sep 2015)

DTR":f8lux41a said:


> No I haven't really thought about the finish. A sandblasted finish (or similar) does look good, maybe I should think about it...



If you like a challenge, perhaps DIY anodizing would fit the bill. Guide here.


----------



## Eric The Viking (20 Sep 2015)

Nice job. 

The reason for 1/4" & 3/8" thread is that it makes a strong thread and easily in most materials, particularly brass and steel, and its fairly resistant to damage. 3/8" is also the European microphone thread standard, for the same reason, and even the Americans have largely adopted it now. 

The 'other' mic thread standard is actually two: the male thread, IIRC, is 5/8" 26tpi (I think that's UNF) but the female thread is a wholly non-standard 5/8" 27tpi (Google the price of taps in that size!). The idea is that they should jam together. Utterly horrid, and easily stripped out of cheap fittings.

I'm guessing you're glueing leatherette cork, or similar on top of the plate. I've got several special camera mounts, and they do chew up modern camera baseplates a bit, as SLRs seem to have become bigger and heavier again. I never thought I'd ever compare a Zenit B favourably to a Canon...


----------



## DTR (20 Sep 2015)

woodpig":2f3r6l1e said:


> I sand blast a lot of my stuff as it hides tooling marks etc. This is a Lathe tool holder straight out of the cabinet.



Looks good, very professional =D> 



Eric The Viking":2f3r6l1e said:


> Nice job.
> 
> The reason for 1/4" & 3/8" thread is that it makes a strong thread and easily in most materials, particularly brass and steel, and its fairly resistant to damage. 3/8" is also the European microphone thread standard, for the same reason, and even the Americans have largely adopted it now.
> 
> ...



But still, M6 is very close to a 1/4 BSW. Not that I'm complaining, imperial threads are a lot easier to screwcut!

I wasn't aware of the "other" mic thread, sounds like lunacy! :shock: 

No cork, but there's currently a square of ex-business card in there. I noticed there's already some circular scoring around the screw hole from its previous ownership. Apparently we've got some thin leather that might fit the bill, but I've yet to see it....


----------



## DTR (20 Sep 2015)

Mike.S":266vdv07 said:


> If you like a challenge, perhaps DIY anodizing would fit the bill. Guide here.



Intriguing...


----------



## blackrodd (20 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the interesting WIP, you obviously know you're way around an ML 4 lathe.
And the pics were good too!
A very pleasant change from wood.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Harbo (20 Sep 2015)

Wood pig - is that one of those Aussie "Diamond" cutters - did you work to any plans?

Rod


----------



## woodpig (20 Sep 2015)

Harbo":lnojtchb said:


> Wood pig - is that one of those Aussie "Diamond" cutters - did you work to any plans?
> 
> Rod



Yes, it's a Tangential or "diamond" tool holder as some call them. No plans, I just milled it as I went along. They're easy to make. As long as the bit is presented 12° to the left and 12° forward it cuts fine.


----------



## AES (24 Sep 2015)

Oooooooh, nice work DTR - and woodpig too.

AES


----------



## bugbear (24 Sep 2015)

I just planed one up out of mahogany!

I didn't have the "step" though, it was a simple taper to the upper surface.

BugBear


----------

